# Petunia is Scratching like crazy. Help!



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

While we were trying to sleep last night, Petunia started scratching and biting at her coat all night long, she never did settle down and sleep like she always does. She normally is so still and quiet that my wife and I don't even notice her. Poor thing is miserable and it's still going on, although it's not as bad as last night.
She is also losing hair, something that has never happened with her before. Petunia's hair is long and I brush her often and never get more then a very small bit of hair in teh brush. I've never had a problem with matting but now she has mats and tangles all around her hind legs and under her arms and chest, plenty of matts. 
She absolutely does not have fleas and I never changed her diet or food. I did however feed her 3 or 4 fresh strawberries yesterday. She loves fruit but this is the first time feeding strawberries.

Do you guys think that this is allergy related? Or maybe because she is in full coat and and the weather is changing she is having a matting problem?
Our Vet is closed today so I can't talk to him until Monday and I don't think this an emergency.
Also Petunia has an appointment with the groomer on Tuesday. Should I cancel until the itching stops or will getting her clipped shorter be helpful?

What about Benadryl ?
How much and how often?
Petunia is 2 1/2 and 13 lbs.
Thanks!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i would wait to see the vet and not give her any meds until then. it could be allergies, it could be a bug bite it could be dry skin, is she scratching in one specific area? i wish i could answer your question, keep an eye on her and call the vet monday


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> i would wait to see the vet and not give her any meds until then. it could be allergies, it could be a bug bite it could be dry skin, is she scratching in one specific area? i wish i could answer your question, keep an eye on her and call the vet monday


ditto


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I know our Dizzie loves strawberries,but they do upset his tummy.Obviously humans get allergic reactions to strawberries,so it is possible that dogs do to.Also it is possible that Petunia is having a spring coat blowing session,but she is probably getting matted because of the scratching, perhaps it is a form of hay fever,as you say it is spring,maybe it is an allergic reaction to pollen, or grass,there are so many things around this time of the year.Our Tibetan Terrier couldn't go on grass from May till October because of allergies.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

*Update on Petunia*

Update on Petunia
Another restless night for Petunia, she was scratching and panting all through the night. None of us slept. Poor thing was miserable
This morning I decided to take her to a 24 hour emergency pet hospital.
The vet on duty said that is looks like she had an allergic reaction to something (possible strawberries but more likely spring pollen or something in teh grass) and that her scratching caused a skin irritation that was worsened by bacteria on her nails.
She gave her a steroid shot and some antibiotic pills to take once a day. She also said that I should give Petunia a 1/2 tablet off OTC Benadryl 3 times a day for 2 weeks.
The vet said that Benadry is very safe for dogs to take as long as it is 100% benadry and not the ones with other meds added.

Even though Petunia doesn't have any signs of fleas. The vet strongly suggested that I give Petunia Comfortis once a month instead of a topical treatment for fleas.

I have reservations about giving Petunia teh Benadryl 3 times a day for 2 weeks. It seems to make her sleepy and she isn't her playful self. It makes her very lazy. She been just laying in her spot all day no tail wagging, she looks so unhappy.

I will talk to my regular vet tomorrow when they open.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

well at least you've got some answers. These allergies are a real pain. Glad I've never had to deal with them. I would go with what your vet recommends once you confirm things. Hope things improve soon.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I use comfortis and really like the way it works...although...I'm thinking about trying some of the "natural" remedies other people have posted about....I'm sure you feel much better since you took her in and got some sort of diagnosis.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

If you can just break the scratch itch cycle for a few days things should heal up, and hopefully settle down,so you wouldn't need to use the Benadryl for so long.Hope it clears up double quick.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

clare said:


> If you can just break the scratch itch cycle for a few days things should heal up, and hopefully settle down,so you wouldn't need to use the Benadryl for so long.Hope it clears up double quick.


Thanks!
That is exactly what I'm hoping. 
She hasn't scratch since she had teh shot and last night she slept perfect the entire night through...
Tomorrow I'm bringing her to the groomer for a wash and clip. She looks beautiful in her long coat, but all the scratching knotted her hair up in many spots. 
Anyway, I figure that she will be more comfortable with shorter hair.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TShot said:


> Thanks!
> That is exactly what I'm hoping.
> She hasn't scratch since she had teh shot and last night she slept perfect the entire night through...
> Tomorrow I'm bringing her to the groomer for a wash and clip. She looks beautiful in her long coat, but all the scratching knotted her hair up in many spots.
> Anyway, I figure that she will be more comfortable with shorter hair.


 I would be hesitant to bring her to the groomer in tell she clears up. You don't want to add another variable to her already compromised skin condition. That is just my opinion. I had a friend whose puppy started itching after the groomers.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Hair loss & scratching sounds like it could be related to possible ring worm too... did you call the vet?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure Petunia will be just as beautiful in a puppy cut.The thing is with our Havs you can have to different looks for the price of one!They looks so stunning in their long flowing coats, but then they also look so cute and appealing in a puppy cut.Hope she is doing okay,she is such a pretty girl.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Clare
Petunia looks like a completely different dog with her new haircut. The groomer clipped her down in a very short cut. I much rather how she looks with long hair, and I'll miss her "fluffing up" her hair(stops and shakes 

Anyway, she has stopped scratching and her skin looks healthy. 

She is still taking the antibiotic pill and Benadryl which is making her very lazy. My Vet said I should continue the Benadry for another week, but I can cut back to a 1/2 tablet twice a day. he says teh Benadryl can't hurt her and will help her solve this problem quicker.

Here's a picture I took yesterday.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh bless her, has she got a top knot,or bunches? It's good to hear her skin looks healthy, and as we all know the hair grows back, sometimes remarkably fast!


----------

